# 2 rare Tamaskan Dogs in urgent need of rescue - Ohio



## nekomi

We are helping out on this case, and hoping that someone might come along to foster or adopt these two girls:

http://www.freewebs.com/tamaskanusa/rescueinformation.htm

They need out ASAP, as they are now running out of time even in their current situation. If anyone out there is willing to foster or adopt one or both, it would be a huge relief for everyone involved!


----------



## trumpetjock

If I wasn't so far away, we would take both these guys in a heartbeat (pending fiancee approval of course)!

Don't suppose the rescue wants to do a transfer all the way to MN eh?


----------



## Chels_girl

God I'd have them both in a heartbeat, but I don't think they'd ship dogs to Alaska. 
*Shadowsky* sent me this thread cause she knows I'm in love with Tamaskans, wish I could do something.


----------



## nekomi

I have no idea on the transport situation, but I've been told by other rescuers that if the situation is right, anything is possible... we've had several out-of-state and even cross-country adoptions before.


----------



## LeRoymydog

Depending on where they are in OH, I might be able to do a leg of the railroad. I'm in between MN and OH.


----------



## nekomi

I'd be willing to help transport one or both of them, myself...


----------



## trumpetjock

I have a bunch of friends in Chicago that might be willing to bring it up to Wisconsin.

This is all pending fiancee approval and discussion though, absolutely zero promises omg!


----------



## nekomi

TJ - I understand! Fiancee/hubby approval can be hard to get.  As soon as you find anything out, could you email me directly at [email protected]? I can hook you up with the person who evaluated the dogs (though she'll be going on vacation on the 16th) and my other rescue contact.


----------



## blkshadow

Gaw, I'm all the way in Washington state....Good luck, though! Please keep this thread posted! I want to see what happens.


----------



## trumpetjock

I'm talking to them about fostering via emails atm.

I've already got someone who is really super interested in adopting the dog I foster if he gets to meet it first. Huge tamaskan lover.

I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## nekomi

TJ, that is great news! I was wondering how things were progressing.  I'm looking forward to hearing what happens!!


----------



## rosemaryninja

Can't help for obvious reasons, but have been following this thread... hope all goes well!


----------



## trumpetjock

They've stopped responding. Guess they aren't interested in me fostering!


----------



## nekomi

I am so sorry to hear this! This is really strange, are you sure your emails are getting through?

Could you PM me privately? I was wondering what was going on, since I hadn't heard anything from anyone in the rescue group... I've been waiting for the call to go pick one of them up!


----------



## blkshadow

If there's no one else, I will attempt to take at least one of them, that is, if they're willing to send them all the way to Washington state...


----------



## trumpetjock

They were able to find adopters within a few hours drive. Dogs are saved, yay!


----------



## rosemaryninja

Yay!!!  Wonderful news.


----------



## blkshadow

Sweet! Happy to hear it.


----------

